# Greetings from Germany



## Angel (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers from Germany to Bavaria, Peter =o 0oD 
Welcome


----------



## sebuko (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanx alot!


----------



## Blackster (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Peter, 

welcome !  as you mentioned before, this place here is really great. Enjoy it!

Best regards from Vienna,

Blackster


----------



## sebuko (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Blackster,

Thank you.

Yeah it´s really awesome here. Can´t (and won´t) stop reading.  

Best regards,
Peter o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome, Peter.


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome i love your music


----------



## Markus S (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Peter,

Welcome to the forum! There's lots to learn around here -- enjoy!

Markus.


----------



## sebuko (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you all very much for the great welcome. I´m allready in love with this board. :D

Many greetings to all,
Peter


----------

